# ATO: Cash flow issues preventing you paying on time?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Cash flow issues preventing you paying on time?

7 June 2019

We understand that sometimes cash flow difficulties can prevent you from being able to pay your whole tax bill on time. When that happens it is important that you deal with it early so things don't escalate.

We can offer payment plans tailored to your needs by taking into consideration your circumstances, previous interactions with us and your lodgment and payment history.

Even if you can't pay right now, talk to us so we can help - we want to work with you to prevent or manage your debt, regardless of the situation.

Impacted by North Queensland floods?

If you were impacted by the North Queensland floods earlier this year, the deferral due date of 31 May has now passed. If you haven't met this due date we can work with you to find a solution, call us on 1800 806 218 or speak with your registered tax professional.

Find out about:

Trouble paying tax and other business liabilities: https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...reventing-you-paying-on-time-/?sbnews20190619

Managing your debts: https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Sta...s/?anchor=Managingyourdebts#Managingyourdebts

Tailored payment plans: https://www.ato.gov.au/general/fina...-mental-health-issues/tailored-payment-plans/

Natural disasters January - February 2019: https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...l-disasters---January---February-2019/?page=1

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...reventing-you-paying-on-time-/?sbnews20190619)


----------

